

Ask HN:  Flash websites? - jlm382

I remember way back in the day, all the "hip" people were building flash websites, yet the web gurus would advocate against them because of slow connection speeds (dial up was still the norm back then), + SEO problems, among other things.<p>What has changed since?  Were there other reasons (not) to build a website in flash?
======
tdoggette
The main reason is that almost all flash websites are a huge pain in the ass
to use, you can't link within them, you (usually) can't copy text out of them,
and they generally put whiz-bang visuals above the users' ability to, y'know,
_use_ them.

------
Saavedro
SEO is still quite valid. Accessibility is/was also an issue (screen readers,
etc.) In addition, today, more and more people have HUGE monitors, and I have
-never- seen a good fluid width/height flash site.

------
metanoize
have you noticed how most flash sites make you wait to load, then put an
intro,then when you go in, you have to wait for the site to load again. Then
the whole page is about 800x600, and you have to keep clicking to see 10% of
what you could normally see on a normal website. I think they also
deliberately make all those flash page scrollers narrower than possible.

------
icefox
doesn't work on many platforms including the iphone

